# North Louisiana or Mississippi SQ Meet Up



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Would anyone be interested in attending a weekend SQ meet up if one was scheduled in North Louisiana or the I-20 corridor in North Mississippi? I'd be happy to host one here in North LA (Monroe area). Mid December maybe?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I might could swing that


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

We have one possible! Anyone else?


----------

